# Tom Hanks: Toy Story 4 in the works.



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

> Pixar concluded its acclaimed Toy Story trilogy with a bang last year, as Toy Story 3 grossed more than $1 billion at the worldwide box office, walked away with two Oscars for its efforts, and left many a moviegoer weeping after watching Andy say farewell to his beloved playthings. Now, however, fans may start crying for a different reason.
> 
> Assuming that Tom Hanks is to be believed, Toy Story 4 is indeed being actively developed over at Pixar. This news comes hot on the heels of another sequel from the company, Cars 2, having been given a decidedly mixed reception (even from devoted Pixar and Cars fans alike).
> 
> ...



Wow, this sounds like an awful idea. I hope it never sees the light of day.


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

NO, why didn't they just drop it with Toy Story 3 is perfect that way.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2011)

Well this is completely Unnecessary. why make another when the third movie was perfect ending point.


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well this is completely Unnecessary. why make another when the third movie was perfect ending point.



$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Money, dear boy.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 27, 2011)

It took them 10 years to make Toy Story 3, and they still haven't made Incredibles 2. What the hell?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

_Thank you._ If it was up to me, there would be no more Pixar sequels until The Incredibles 2 got made.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Pixar has developed a rather dangerous case of sequelitis.

Unless you are making The Incredibles 2, no, just no. Toy Story 3 was basically a perfect send off.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2011)

This is crap. All they want is some more damn money. 

Now what I want is a Incredibles sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems Pixar is going to continue to let marketing alone write it's scripts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2011)

this will ruin the point of the last movie.

I love toy story but I'm not watching this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll need to strengthen my resolve, cause I can't picture keeping myself from seeing this movie. Curiosity and my love of the franchise would overcome me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll believe it when Pixar themselves announces it.

And I'll believe it when I see a trailer.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

They should look into new projects, But better than Up. There is still alot to do but Toy Story saga should be left how it is, anything more will be like forcing the dead to come back to life. Leave it where it is.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it doesn't sit well with me, hell, I don't think it sits well with anybody, but if they truly bring back everybody that worked on the previous three, then I can't really see it being a bad movie. It'd probably be unnecissary at this point, but I doubt it'd be bad. 

And ditto on the Incredibles sequel.  With the sequelitis that Pixar seems have as of late, that and Finding Nemo are prime targets for potential sequels.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think Finding Nemo warrants a sequel either.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter. It'd make the monies.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 27, 2011)

*NOOOOOO!*​


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 27, 2011)

They're making a prequel to _Monsters, Inc_ too. And that one _is_ confirmed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't really care for Monsters, Inc. either. That ticks me off that it gets a prequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They're making a prequel to _Monsters, Inc_ too. And that one _is_ confirmed.


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2011)

Milking, thats all this is.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Thematically speaking the third one was the perfect way to end the series. We grew up with Andy and the third one was about moving on and starting over with the new generation. I really wish they would get started on the Incredibles sequel instead, theres a ton of stories they could do there.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2011)

DanE said:


> $$$$$$$$$$



I think we can all guess what the subtitle for the 4th installment will be.


*Spoiler*: _Genius Product Placement_ 



Toy Story IV: Toys R' Us


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

It's probably a short or a prequel


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

Bad idea, especially if you consider how Cars 2 turned out. 

Oh gawd they're becoming like Dreamworks.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

And the villain of the movie will be Darth Maul action figure.


I hope Hanks is just shooting his mouth off.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Isn't Pixar already working on their next movie?


*Spoiler*: _Brave_


----------



## Judecious (Jun 27, 2011)

Awful idea.  Toy Story 3 was the perfect ending.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Other than Incredibles 2, and this Monsters Inc. prequel in the works, Pixar needs to slow down with the sequels. Cars 2 had to be the only Pixar film so far I had no interest in at all. My brother and I love Monsters Inc. so I just pray that they do a good job with this prequel.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 27, 2011)

Bad idea methinks.  With all the money they have lying around they can't come up with something original?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2011)

WHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Solrac (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing a fourth installment, regardless of what most people here say. I need more children/family-friendly/all ages animated film to make another bright and fun year for me.

Though I do think it would be a bit hardpressing for the writers to create a succeeding storyline after the end of the third one.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 28, 2011)

This better not be true. 3 was the perfect ending for the series. Anything afterwards is just idiotic.

Stop making prequels Pixar. Seriously.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a fourth installment, regardless of what most people here say. I need more children/family-friendly/all ages animated film to make another bright and fun year for me.
> 
> Though I do think it would be a bit hardpressing for the writers to create a succeeding storyline after the end of the third one.



Or any other movie Pixar could and will make. There's no reason to mess with Toy Story.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey hows about we all wait for some legit confirmation before we all lose our shit


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as I love Toy Story, I don't want more of them. The ending of 3rd movie was a perfect way to end the story.


----------



## Judas (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Andy be in a retirement home?


----------



## Magnet (Jun 28, 2011)

and you will all still see it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the best part of this thread is the people going " PIXAR IS DOING TOO MANY SEQUELS THEY GOTTA STOP" when Pixar's next film is an original and not a sequel.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll believe it when it's official. I'm not getting crazy cause of a rumor.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think the best part of this thread is the people going " PIXAR IS DOING TOO MANY SEQUELS THEY GOTTA STOP" when Pixar's next film is an original and not a sequel.


I don't know, maybe it's because Pixar _is_ doing too many sequels, and there's a thread for their next original film?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

He said *he thinks.*

The source failed to mention that, I think.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how I'd feel about it. I don't doubt Pixar's ability to make a good sequel but I don't want it to be at the expense of the perfect ending that was Toy Story 3.

Also where is Incredibles 2?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't know, maybe it's because Pixar _is_ doing too many sequels, and there's a thread for their next original film?



Still my favorite part :]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't know how I'd feel about it. I don't doubt Pixar's ability to make a good sequel but I don't want it to be at the expense of the perfect ending that was Toy Story 3.
> 
> *Also where is Incredibles 2*?



This. At this point Incredibles is the only pixar movie in my opinion that needs a sequel


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2011)

It'd be funny if they did a sequel to every movie but The Incredibles.

"Incredibles 2? No, we got one better than that! Ratatouille 2!"


----------



## Huntress (Jun 28, 2011)

Magnet said:


> and you will all still see it.



This 

I dont think anyone anywhere (other than Pixars money people) want another Toy Story movie, but no matter how much everyone hates it, you will all still go to it and it will make a shitload of money.
They could make a thousand Toy Story sequels where its just woody taking a 2 hour long dump and it would still make a profit cause everyone insists on watching it despite bitching about it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2011)

Pixar is Disney's only, completely, successful animation studio. They now have to ride the cycle of original content followed by sure-fire merchandise moving properties. 

As long as they continue along their sequels continue to deliver what audiences want they'll be fine. Even Cars 2 knew what its audience wanted, more Mater and cars, and delivered. 

Cars moving $10 billion in merchandise is what gives Pixar the freedom to do movies like Wall-E that have a much smaller merchandising potential compared to something like Toy Story.


I believe Brad Bird said they were considering making Incredibles 2 if he could think of a good idea for a sequel.


Edit: Another Toy Story would be fine. It would introduce a new generation of kids to the series. Due to the dated look of the CG int he first film, particularly the humans and animals, a lot of kids look at the first film as bland( at the least the ones I interact with.) People forget that Pixar, and Disney theatrical animation in general, is heralded for cutting-edge visuals and techniques that put other studios to shame, that along with its story telling and in animation the visuals should take precedent over everything.

It could also provide a more feminine take on the franchise. Worst case scenario it would be a bad sequel everyone ignores and best case scenario it's better than every other Toy Story film.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

Or they could like, modernize Toy Story. Shouldn't be too expensive


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks a Buzz Lightyear of Star Command movie would be cool?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks a Buzz Lightyear of Star Command movie would be cool?



Already technically been one


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, I mean an all CG one that told an origin story for Buzz.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2011)

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Stop it you money grubbing bastards! 

Toy Story 3 was the perfect ending to the series.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 29, 2011)

Pixar needs to move away from Disney pronto!


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks a Buzz Lightyear of Star Command movie would be cool?


Well, there already is one and there was a TV show for it too. In fact-


Emperor Joker said:


> Already technically been one





Stunna said:


> I know, I mean an all CG one that told an origin story for Buzz.


Oh. Nevermind.

I was one of the few kids that always liked Woody more than Buzz. 
My brother was absolutely in love with Buzz, though. We owned everything vaguely Buzz-related.


----------



## Glued (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, there should be a Buzz movie with Booster Munchapper as his Sidekick.


----------



## Xion (Jun 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> NO, why didn't they just drop it with Toy Story 3 is perfect that way.



Shrek 4 says why.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

no. just drop the idea now. 

dont ruin the perfect ending of toy story 3


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 30, 2011)

I won't believed this until Pixar themselves announce it. 

I gotta agree that Toy Story 3's ending was perfect to end the series. No point in making another Toy Story movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 2, 2011)

Why no _The Incredibles 2_ Pixar? Why?

Much rather the Incredibles got a sequel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Pixar needs to move away from Disney pronto!



Disney owns them now and has for awhile. Even if they didn't they could still make another Toy Story, that's what they were going to do until Pixar jumped on the boat for 3.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

Why should they move from Disney?  It gives them all that great promotion and press plus the funding.  It's a good team up


----------

